# Opistophthalmus Boehmi



## JungleGuts (Jun 14, 2006)

If i was to buy a little Tri-color thats like 1inch big would it be best to keep it in a cup when its that small? Do you like their conditions moist and tropical?? What size crickets would you feed a 1inch scorp? thanks

dan


----------



## MEXICOYA415 (Jun 15, 2006)

This species doesn't get too much bigger than that. Probably about 2 " max. 
You can use a substrate mixture of sand and coco fibre. Make sure to pack it down because this species is a big time burrower. I would probably keep it in a medium sized tupperware container or something of the sort. Temp can be from 75 to 85 F and humidity 60 to 70%. This scorpion is a very reclusive so you will probably not see it often at all. As for food med or small crix bigger than pin heads should be good.


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 15, 2006)

ok thanks for the info


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 15, 2006)

what...on invert care it says it gets up to 5in


----------



## MEXICOYA415 (Jun 15, 2006)

I could be wrong as I haven't had this species before but from what Iv'e read in many different places it seems that they get to about 5 to 6 cm. I'm not too math savy but I think 6 cm = about 2 " or so. Somebodys wrong here:?


----------



## rattler_mt (Jun 15, 2006)

actually 5cm is close to 2 inches but still thats still off aways from 5 inches.......


----------



## MEXICOYA415 (Jun 15, 2006)

Yah like I said me and math. 4+1<5>0-1/2+3=


----------



## rattler_mt (Jun 15, 2006)

lol i just figure 2.5 cm = 1 in, every 5 cm is about 2 inches makes for quick figuring and is close enough up quite aways. 

100cm = 40 inches by my figuring when actually its 39.37 so your only off by 2/3 of an inch. close enough for me for rough figures


----------



## MEXICOYA415 (Jun 15, 2006)

I still wanna know if I'm right on the size of these guys, but everyone seems to be ignoring this thread.


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 15, 2006)

MEXICOYA415 said:
			
		

> I still wanna know if I'm right on the size of these guys, but everyone seems to be ignoring this thread.



yea....ive noticed. Your probably right but i just what to know what others say since ive seen different...at least i think i did...


----------



## MEXICOYA415 (Jun 16, 2006)

Well either way you probably aren't going to see this guy too much, due to them hanging out in their tunnels a majority of the time.


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 16, 2006)

alrighty, thanks for the info!

mayb hardly anyone has these ir something,,


----------



## Seengs (Jul 26, 2007)

I have what I _think_ is one of these also, an Opistophthalmus boehmi...  Has anyone ever seen them NOT burrow?  Mine just kinda shuffles the sand/peat substrate around under a rock I have in there for him.  Is it possible I have a different species?  I can't seem to find a lot on these guys.


----------



## chaoshybrid6 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have my O. Walhbergii on 100% peat and I havent had any burrowing at all. I'm gonna try a 50/50 peat/sand mix next and see if that works any better.


----------



## Rigelus (Jul 27, 2007)

> on invert care it says it gets up to 5in


You see that's always been a problem.
what is the standard for measuring scorpions..Some people stretch a scorpion totally out and then measure from tip to tip while others will measure it from edge to edge in a natural stance with the metasoma either curled upwards or curled to the side and the chela held in to the body..There will be a relatively large difference between the sizes.
There's also some who only measure body size.

With spiders you'll usually see LS (legspan) or some other abbreviation in connection with a measurement but as of yet no-one has come up with such an abbreviation for scorpions.

Maybe abbreviations like TT could mean "tip to tip" as in outstretched metasoma to point of chela and NL for "natural" as in a scorpion sitting in natural relaxed position and then measuring from back edge to front edge ......................................Just a suggestion. 

BTW..I've just had a look about and the largest I can find O.wahlbergii as being listed on the net is 110mm (a tad under 4.5 inches) so invert cares listing of 5 inches would probably be an exaggeration....
One of my own adult female O.wahlbergii's that died last year (assuming old age) would only have been about 60/65mm...approx 2.5 inches NL at death



> I'm gonna try a 50/50 peat/sand mix next and see if that works any better.


I now keep mine on a 60/30/10 sand/peat/dry field earth substrate which is well dampened, compressed and allowed to dry. The depth is 8 to 10 inches.
I temporarily house the Opistophthalmus in a small deli cup with a dark piece of cloth covering it until two thirds of the substrate is dry.
Mine tunnelled quite quickly when reintroduced.



> Mine just kinda shuffles the sand/peat substrate around under a rock I have in there for him. Is it possible I have a different species?


It could be that your substrate is either not deep enough or not consolidated enough.....it could also be you have another specie!..Post a good picture and somebody will probably be able to tell you.



> mayb hardly anyone has these ir something


I think a lot of people have them or have had them........However these are quite slow growing reclusive scorpions that you are not going to be seeing a lot of........which could maybe also be translated as "there's not a lot to talk about". Also possible ground for the limited information on them.


----------



## Seengs (Jul 27, 2007)

The substrate is about 5-6 inches deep, and I pressed it down.  I have about a 50% sand/ 30% peat/ 20%soil mix... but it still seemed a teeny tiny bit damp when I intoduced the scorpion.  That could be the problem with the lack of burrowing... or it's a different species! Any common species that looks the same but only digs a little hole under available shelter material?


----------



## Hasek (Oct 13, 2007)

Do you think my female boehmi is gravid?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

